# Pelicans?



## twoclones (Sep 26, 2012)

After assuring the customer I could carve pelicans in their tree stump, I decided to try carving a pelican just to be sure.  

Practice Pelican






Stump - Side 1 with pelican, owl, eagle, and wood spirit. 





Stump - Side 2 with relief carved pelican


----------



## pastryguyhawaii (Sep 26, 2012)

Excellent! (as usual)


----------



## discounthunter (Sep 26, 2012)

simply amazing.


----------



## Chainsaw Master (Sep 26, 2012)

Nice work!


----------



## winland (Sep 28, 2012)

Supercalifragilisticexpialidocious! :yourock:


----------

